# Happy Woofday to my Masi girl:)



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't believe your 5 years old today, where does the time go? You've given me more than I've ever given you, always with me

You went from this:









To this









Hope you like your new jolly ball, it's only about the 100th one


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy # 5 Masi. Wishing you many more Jolly Balls!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Masi! Enjoy being spoiled 

100 jolly balls...the things we do for our fur kids lol


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Woofday!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Masi, have fun with your new ball!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, wonderful photos!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy big 5 Gorgeous Girl! Hope you get spoiled rotten!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's gorgeous!

Happy Birthday Masi!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Masi! Have fun with your new Jolly Ball.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Masi you are so gorgeous, Happy Birthday, and my wish for you is that you have many many more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Masi!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... 5 already!?! 

Happy birthday beautiful!!!

Hope you had a fun day with your new jolly-ball!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says thank you for all the birthday wishes, the JB in the pic was one she had ripped to shreds last week, the new one, a red one with a big long rope thru it, well she isn't as into that one as the ones with the handle (guess those handles are easier to tear apart and lug around)..

But she's not sayin "no" to it, trying to get her to drag it by the rope and she is a great tugger, but she's not liking the new 'roped' jolly ball


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awww... Happy birthday Masi girl!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Masi. You are absolutely gorgeous, girl.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Maxi! Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------

